

Charles Stross predicts the next 80 years - AndrewDucker
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2012/01/world-building-301-some-projec.html

======
Hortinstein
These future prediction posts all seem to say the same thing about lack of
ubiqtuious space travel in the near future. It is a real shame that the
economic viability of space exploration and travel hasn't really been figured
out yet and it is no longer a priority for government agencies. I would love
to think I would get a chance to travel in space eventually.

Heres to hoping for medical advances to prolong life until such a time space
travel is as common as a transcontinental flight.

